

Show HN: Sesame 2, Locks your Mac when you walk away - elmarto755
http://atama.io/sesame2

======
elmarto755
Hi all, Atama software dev here. We are back with a second version of our
locking product Sesame.

Sesame 1 got some great feedback from our users so we have refined and
enhanced our features alongside a new design and a refreshed app.

We also have windows support in the works.

I'll be sticking around answering as many questions as i can.

